

Ask HN: Is there a “dating” site for coders and designers? - michaelpinto

Is there a site where coders and designers can find each other? So as a use case if I&#x27;m a user experience designer it would allow me to say find an objective-c programmer, or if i&#x27;m a ruby dev i could find an icon illustrator. i know there are sites like Dribbble that just showcase design (or stackexchange for answering code questions) but is there something like a &quot;dating&quot; site for people with different digital skills to discover each other? (and to be clear this is co-working not actual romantic dates)<p>PS Linkedin should be this, but they&#x27;re bad at discovery and every coder i know hates them with a passion.
======
pjbrunet
I don't hate LinkedIn. It's a terrific resource.

For what you're talking about, you could also try Meetup.com

~~~
michaelpinto
You know you just made me realize that the tech meetup here does have a
mailing list, maybe i might try that. It's not 100% but it's a start -- thank
you!

